# looking for pics of b5.5 passat sedans on air



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

i have searched and cannot find any.i only find b5's,,,,pic of car to soon receive the air treatment
, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: looking for pics of b5.5 passat sedans on air (90dub)*




























_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:16 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: looking for pics of b5.5 passat sedans on air (90dub)*

why bags does it not sit high enough for the wife?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

















And techincally a b5, but had a 5.5 front end on it


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: looking for pics of b5.5 passat sedans on air (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
why bags does it not sit high enough for the wife?

she hits every thing as it sits now,besides once i put the votex lip on i dont want her to f it up,and she wants her car pimped out like my jetta


_Modified by 90dub at 9:38 AM 10-16-2009_


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Click the link in my sig for pics of my former B5.5


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: looking for pics of b5.5 passat sedans on air (90dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90dub* »_
she wants her car pimped out like my jetta


Ohh god you gonna go broke.


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: looking for pics of b5.5 passat sedans on air (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
Ohh god you gonna go broke. 

shhhh she might see this


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: looking for pics of b5.5 passat sedans on air (90dub)*


----------

